
Elsevier lobbying politicians that data mining could kill patients - jasonhoyt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSX_yrh0SVs&feature=youtu.be&t=30m
======
jasonhoyt
Listen to the two minute Q&A for the full context of the allegations. The
wider context is that Elsevier has allegedly tried for years to limit
researchers systematically downloading thousands of articles and data mining
for insights...even with a paid subscription.

